

That time when Skype almost used XMPP - jkarneges

<p><pre><code>  From: &quot;Janus&quot; &lt;janus@txt.dk&gt;
  To: justin@affinix.com
  Date: Thu, 21 Nov 2002 11:15:17 +0100
  Subject: PSI

  Hi,

  My name is Janus Friis. I&#x27;m one of the founders of KaZaA and now a
  company called Skyper (www.skyper.net). We&#x27;re looking into IM solutions
  for an upcoming product so I thought of PSI. Can we talk?

  Janus</code></pre>
======
shiggerino
It's seems like the recipe for success these days is to take an established,
interoperable standard, and do something completely different. SIP, IRC and
XMPP is not good enough for Skype, WhatsApp, etc. The Apple iDisk supported
WebDAV, and was a failure, while DropBox has become a household name.

~~~
i0nutzb
Considering that iDisk didn't had any integration with any OS other than
Apple's OSX, I really wonder why didn't had the Dropbox success...

~~~
shiggerino
But it did by virtue of the protocols it supported. You could connect over AFP
from a Mac and WebDAV from everything else. It didn't require a client, which
Dropbox does. It also pre-dated Mac OS X.

